# What would you ask Bass legend Larry Nixon?



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Last year we had Larry along with Jimmy Houston, Guido Hibdon & Forrest L Wood (FLW) all on together, at the same time. According to them it had never taken place before. For the next month were going to talk to them individually, each for an hour-long interview. Larry's is tomorrow (Sunday 7/19) at 7pm ET. Pose a question HERE and I will ask him. Larry isn't ready for retirement though, he had two top 10's recently! Listen on 980-AM or stream it > http://www.wone.com/onair/outdoor-connection-418/


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I would ask him if he thinks there is a critter bait out there that will out fish Zoom's Ultravibe Speedcraw.


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

NCbassattack said:


> I would ask him if he thinks there is a critter bait out there that will out fish Zoom's Ultravibe Speedcraw.


While he is familiar with it, he doesn't fish with it. I couldn't tell if that was because it wasn't from one of his sponsors. (And personally, at 65 years of age to have a ninth place & a Top 5 this year at the Walmart FLW tour events, whatever he is using seems to be working,)


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for asking him. Tell him he might have won those had he used them..lol.jk


----------

